# Eggs in bator



## joleen0313 (Mar 6, 2013)

I have 13 eggs in a home made incubator. We are on day 17 which means lock down starts tomorrow!! I noticed some rust colored drops on one of the eggs. Does anyone know what this is or ever ears o such a thing?


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Not I, but will be interesting to follow.


----------



## joleen0313 (Mar 6, 2013)

I have a feeling it means the little guy bled out. .


----------



## Cluckspert (Mar 12, 2013)

It could be blood from inside the shell seeping through the shell. Doesn't sound good!


----------

